# vosotros / ustedes



## anothersmith

I've just begun studying Spanish again after not speaking or reading it for almost 25 years.   When I was studying Spanish in the 1970s, I was taught that no one outside of Argentina uses the second person plural anymore.  My teachers (including natives of Spain and Perú) did not even require us to learn the second person plural form of verbs.

Recently, however, I've begun overhearing people using "vosotros" instead of "Ustédes" very often; some are obviously from Spain, and others sound as if they are from Central America.

Were my teachers wrong?  Which countries or regions use "vosotros"?


----------



## Jellby

In Spain we use both: "vosotros" as a standard form, "ustedes" as a courtesy form (the same difference as between "tú" and "usted").


----------



## cirrus

Hearing vosotros being used outside Spain is vanishingly rare.  In America its usage is generally confined to biblical quotes.


----------



## diegodbs

> I was taught that no one outside of Argentina uses the second person plural anymore. My teachers (including natives of Spain and Perú) did not even require us to learn the second person plural form of verbs.


 
Esos profesores no tenían razón. En España *siempre* se utiliza "vosotros" en un trato familiar y de confianza, y "ustedes" como forma de cortesía.

-Vosotros hacéis, decís, habláis, llegáis, etc.


----------



## Ilmo

cirrus said:
			
		

> Hearing vosotros being used outside Spain is vanishingly rare. In America its usage is generally confined to biblical quotes.


 
¿Es igual con respecto al pronombre posesivo? ¿No puedo decir a un matrimonio: "Me caen bien vuestros hijos tan industriosos"? ¿O se comprende correctamente, si les digo "Vi que el ladrón se marchó en su coche" en vez de decir "Vi que el ladrón se marchó en vuestro coche"?


----------



## diegodbs

Ilmo said:
			
		

> ¿Es igual con respecto al pronombre posesivo? ¿No puedo decir a un matrimonio: "Me caen bien vuestros hijos tan industriosos"? ¿O se comprende correctamente, si les digo "Vi que el ladrón se marchó en su coche" en vez de decir "Vi que el ladrón se marchó en vuestro coche"?


Dependiendo del contexto y de la situación, "su coche" podría ser un poco confuso, porque "su" significa "de él", "de ella", "de usted", "de ustedes". Habría que aclarar más. Si se dice "vuestro coche" no hay confusión posible.


----------



## Jellby

Cuando se quiere usar "usted/es" y evitar confusiones se suele decir "su coche de usted/es".

A un matrimonio le dirás "me caen bien vuestros hijos" sólo si normalmente les tuteas, pero si les hablas de usted debes decir "me caen bien sus hijos".


----------



## cirrus

Sin embargo en America lo de vuestro suena como lenguaje de Quijote.


----------



## belén

Check these threads for more info on the peculiarities of Spanish from Spain.

Click here and here

Cheers,
Belén


----------



## diegodbs

cirrus said:
			
		

> Sin embargo en America lo de vuestro suena como lenguaje de Quijote.


Y a nosotros, usar ustedes para referirse a los amigos o a la familia nos suena muy anticuado.


----------



## Jellby

cirrus said:
			
		

> Sin embargo en America lo de vuestro suena como lenguaje de Quijote.



"Vuestro" para el singular es efectivamente lenguaje del Quijote, donde se usaba "vos" y "vuestra merced". Actualmente, "vuestro" para el plural es la norma en España.


----------



## bichita13

What you might have been hearing could have been the vos form and not vosotros... are you sure it was plural in context? Vos (a less common form of 2nd person singular), has a conjugation that sounds a lot like vosotros and is much more common throughout Latin America. If that were the case, 'vuestro' would not have come up, but in the regular verbs it could more easily be mistaken because the only difference is the reduced dipthong. E.g. 'vosotros coméis' becomes 'vos comés', and in the imperitive form it loses the 'd', e.g. 'andad vosotros' becomes 'andá vos'. If you're not used to hearing 'vos' it certainly can take a bit to learn to distinguish


----------



## aleCcowaN

anothersmith said:
			
		

> in the 1970s, I was taught that no one outside of Argentina uses the second person plural anymore.
> 
> Were my teachers wrong? Which countries or regions use "vosotros"?


They were. 

In Argentina and Uruguay, we use another second person *singular* pronoun, "vos" instead of "tú", with its own conjugation.

About "vosotros" in America, I know some people from Bolivia that uses it regularly. To many of us, "vosotros" sounds "too much the Spain way" or "ancient". Even to people in Argentina and Uruguay, "tú" sounds "ancient" like English "thy". But don't worry as everyone else will tell you our "vos" sound "ancient as English thy".

It is good for you to learn verbs with "vosotros" and, if you follow an American Spanish model of verbs (as most people in USA do), use "ustedes". It's very important to understand "vosotros", but not necesarily to use it when you speak.


----------



## Aragorn00

En España la forma normal y mas utlizada sin duda es "vosotros". El "ustedes" no se utiliza ni mucho menos tanto com en sudamerica y de hecho es cada vez menos utilizado en la sociedad española, aunque esto puede ser debido a la perdida de cortesia a lo largo de los ultimos años en España


----------



## realmadridfan

Aragorn00 said:


> En España la forma normal y mas utlizada sin duda es "vosotros". El "ustedes" no se utiliza ni mucho menos tanto com en sudamerica y de hecho es cada vez menos utilizado en la sociedad española, aunque esto puede ser debido a la perdida de cortesia a lo largo de los ultimos años en España



Bueno, es lo mismo en Italiano.  La forma Loro/Ustedes no se usa mucho. Todo el mundo dice voi/vosotros.  Solo en el singular se distingue entre fromal e informal tu/Lei, eso es tu/Usted.  Alli puede ser la perdida de cortesia tambien.  Ciao.


----------



## Woman1969

Hi friends,

Here in Venezuela and I'd say in all Southamerican countries *vosotros* is not used at all.

We only use *usted* (as a polite expresión to somebody who we are not close to) and *tú* (for people we know well).

Bye


----------



## Loftarasa

En México usamos nosotros y ustedes. Creo que el vosotros es muy usual en España .


----------



## Jenofonte18

En Andalucia es un andalucismo muy tipico emplear ustedes pero de forma coloquial :
¿Ustedes vais a venir al cine mañana?

Esto se reduce solo a Andalucia y aunque lo he visto en libros no sé si es correcto gramaticalmente


----------



## Chris K

I once had a discussion with some students from Guatemala about "vosotros." One of them knew what it was, though he didn't use it himself; the other kept correcting me and explaining what "*n*osotros" meant, so it was evidently unfamiliar to him.


----------



## kazoo2189

I disagree, first off, I was curious because I didn't think Central Americans used vosotros but was wondering why, in the movie, "Sin Nombre," they only use vosotros. These are people who are supposed to be speaking as Hondurans and Southern Mexicans. I wasn't sure if this was because of their slang or class...anyways, I heard vosotros when I was in Uruguay, NOT tu form and they used it in Argentina as well. I really think it's more commonly used than most people think.


----------



## bichita13

Fíjense: vos ≠ vosotros, aunque los dos son formas del voseo

El voseo que usan en Argentina, Uruguay y Centroamérica etc es en forma singular. La unica parte del mundo donde usan "vosotros" (el plural) es España (as far as I know!)


----------



## paulrobert

I'd like to hear some Argentines on this, but years ago I lived in Argentina and there was no use of "*vosotros/as*" by them or by the Uruguayans I met.  This is not to be confused with the use of "el voseo" (*vos*), which is the alternative form used widely in that area for 2nd person *singular (not plural)* instead of "tú".


----------



## zumac

bichita13 said:


> Fíjense: vos ≠ vosotros, aunque los dos son formas del voseo
> 
> El voseo que usan en Argentina, Uruguay y Centroamérica etc es en forma singular. La unica parte del mundo donde usan "vosotros" (el plural) es España (as far as I know!)


"Vosotros" no es una forma de voseo. Voseo implica el uso de "vos."

Según la Real Academia:

*vosotros -tras*. *1. *Pronombre personal tónico de segunda persona del plural. 
*2. *Frente a _ustedes_ (→</SPAN> usted), _vosotros _es la forma empleada en la mayor parte de España para el tratamiento informal; implica acercamiento a los interlocutores y se usa en contextos familiares, informales o de confianza. Esta forma pronominal, así como las formas verbales de segunda persona del plural que le corresponden (_calláis, bebíais, escribisteis, saldréis,_ etc.), *carecen de uso en América y en algunas áreas meridionales españolas, como Canarias y Andalucía occidental*, donde para el tratamiento informal en plural se emplea _ustedes._

Saludos.


----------



## paulrobert

de acuerdo con zumac.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

kazoo2189 said:


> I disagree, first off, I was curious because I didn't think Central Americans used vosotros but was wondering why, in the movie, "Sin Nombre," they only use vosotros. These are people who are supposed to be speaking as Hondurans and Southern Mexicans. I wasn't sure if this was because of their slang or class...anyways, I heard vosotros when I was in Uruguay, NOT tu form and they used it in Argentina as well. I really think it's more commonly used than most people think.



You didn't hear 'vosotros'. You heard 'vos', which means 'tú'.


----------



## cirrus

kazoo2189 said:


> anyways, I heard vosotros when I was in Uruguay, NOT tu form and they used it in Argentina as well. I really think it's more commonly used than most people think.



Hate to say it but if you heard it, they were Spaniards not Latin Americans. Latin Americans would generally only use vosotros as a joke or a Biblical quotation.  For their part, Spaniards would no sooner say vos with a straight face than a Latin American saying vosotros.


----------



## nand-o

Hola:
La diferencia entre "*I*" y "*we*" y entre "*thou*" y "*you*" es la misma que existía en latín entre "*ego*" y "*nos*" y entre "*tu*" y "*vos*". Primera persona en singular o en plural y segunda persona en singular o en plural.  

Y al igual que en inglés, francés o italiano, la forma de respeto para hablar con alguien era "*vos*". Es decir "lo que *tú quieres*" era "lo que *vos queréis*" (voseo clásico)

También, al igual que en inglés, en muchos lugares "*tú quieres*" quedó sustituído definitivamente por "*vos queréis*" ("*you*" sustituye a "*thou*").
La conjugación del verbo quedó como "*yo quiero*", "*vos queréis*", "*él quiere*", "*nos queremos*", "*vos queréis*", "*ellos quieren*".

Para distinguir el "vos" singular y el "vos" plural, empezó a añadirse "y otros" lo que dio lugar a "*vosotros*". Paralelamente el pronombre plural de primera persona "nos" ("we") usado en singular por el rey o el Papa (plural mayestático) sufrió una asimilación similar y se convirtió en "*nosotros*".

La cosa quedó así: "*yo quiero*", "*tú quieres*"/"*vos queréis*", "*él quiere*", "*nosotros queremos*", "*vosotros queréis*", "*ellos quieren*". 

La cosa se complica con la aparición de pronombres de cortesía como "vuestra merced" (usted) "vuestra señoría" (usía) o "vuestra excelencia" (vuecencia) porque se conjugan en tercera persona "*usted quiere*". 

Y ya tenemos: "*yo quiero*", "*tú quieres"/vos queréis"/"usted quiere*", "*él quiere*", "*nosotros queremos*", "*vosotros queréis*", "*ellos quieren*". 

Para el plural de "usted" la cosa se complica aun más, porque por un lado se conjuga en tercera persona "*ustedes quieren*" y por otro simplemente sustituye a "vosotros" como forma de cortesía, sin tocar la conjugación "*ustedes queréis*".

Y todo esto es lo que hay cuando se llega a América: "*yo quiero*", "t*ú quieres"/"vos queréis/"usted quiere*", "*él quiere*", "*nosotros queremos*", "*vosotros queréis"/ustedes queréis"/ustedes quieren*", *ellos quieren*".

Una cosa más, para acabar de complicarlo; las formas "*queréis*", "*sabéis*", "*tenéis*" en Argentina y en las zonas de "voseo" de Ámérica han perdido la "i"; "*querés*", *"sabés*", "*tenés*". Y el imperativo la "d" ("decime" por decidme").

En resumen:
- 1º persona del singular "*nos* *queremos*", exclusiva del rey o del Papa, está extinguida (creo). Solo se usa "*yo* *quiero*". 

-2º persona del singular es "*tú quieres*" excepto en zonas de "voseo" que es "*vos querés*". Como forma de cortesía "*usted quiere*" (en retroceso en España). Otras formas como "*vos quieres*" están casi extinguidas.

-2º persona del plural: "*vosotros queréis*" (solamente usada en España), "*ustedes queréis*" (usada residualmente en el sur de España), "*ustedes quieren*" usada como forma de cortesía en retroceso en España y de forma familiar o de cortesía indistintamente en todo el resto del mundo hispanohablante.



aleCcowaN said:


> It is good for you to learn verbs with "vosotros" and, if you follow an American Spanish model of verbs (as most people in USA do), use "ustedes". It's very important to understand "vosotros", but not necesarily to use it when you speak.



La conjugación de "vos" y de "vosotros" es la misma, basta quitar en general la "i" (o la "d" en los imperativos) Ignorar esa forma es ignorar a  ciento treinta millones de hablantes.


----------



## paulrobert

aleCcowaN, I think you were saying "vosotros" is not used or at least is only little used in Argentina, but that you know Bolivians who use it.  Do I read you correctly?


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

The Bolivians that use it are from VERY rural/secluded areas and are mostly older people.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

kazoo2189: 

Acabo de ver esa película que mencionó, y usaban vos, no vosotros. Los Hondureños hablan así entre personas con quienes tengan confianza, y también es muy común en el sur de México (Chiapas) donde esa película tomó lugar.

Pura Vida desde CR


----------



## kazoo2189

Que bueno que me hayan corregido

I didn't know about the variations of vos's


----------

